

Learn how to build Flappy Bird for iPhone - drizzzler
http://pineapple.io/resources/build-your-own-flappy-bird-with-spritebuilder-and-cocos2d-3-0

======
nacs
Link to the actual article: [https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/369/build-
your-own-fl...](https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/369/build-your-own-
flappy-bird-with-spritebuilder-and)

------
joshbaptiste
heh.. alright, 50k per day here I come.

